# Tooth Picks or Pretzel Sticks?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

We have always used pretzel sticks when we did craft shows and where we sold honey. However, I am rethinking this idea. 

I have noticed some people cant eat the pretzels cause of wheat allergy. I also find that kids (and a lot of adults) just stand around and eat the pretzels dipped in honey (and yes, we can tell those people who want to buy versus the "shrimp" eaters who just hover over to eat cause they are hungry). The nice thing about the pretzels is the sweet and salty play on the palate and the fact that there needs to be no garabe cans around. Any there has been people who love to take a handful of pretzels and walk away like they are in some bar. 

The tooth picks would be nice cause they will taste a smaller amount of honey and it should detour the people wh oare just eating for the heck of it. But there needs to be a garabge can. 

Any thoughts, suggestions, or ideas?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

I use spoons and ask people if they would like a sample of my honey. I sue small honey bears to kwwp the different samples in. This gives you a chance to breaks the ice and to talk to them


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I tried popsicle sticks and plastic spoons. All I do now when someone wants a sample is squeeze a little on their finger from a dripless inverted bottle. Kids love doing this. It also demonstrates the effectiveness of the dripless bottle -- which never touches a finger. I do have wet wipes handy if they want one which is almost never. Not many folks ask for a sample, but then I only sell one variety -- wildflower. I plan to sell flavored creamed honeys this year and may use a Ritz type cracker for samples -- didn't think about the wheat allergy issue.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

Small plastic spoons. They seem a little classier to me.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd go to chefs table :thumbsup: Bunch o cheap skates. :lookout:


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Bizzybee said:


> I'd go to chefs table :thumbsup: Bunch o cheap skates. :lookout:


Bring your honey you guys can partner up and sell sell sell. I bet you guys would make a team that cant be beat


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I have tasting spoons for the "purists" and broken crackers (a whole one is too much cracker taste) for the rest. I have a separate tasting station set up on a stack of supers. Since we have about 6 different varieties of honey and about 12 different honey infusions, the tasting station is a must. I haven't used pretzel sticks since it would seem that you would need to have a container of honey out for them to dip into (which would then have to be disposed of after the event). Bottles with "tester" on it is what I use, however I have been using the 8 oz classic. I am rethinking that for next year. When the honey gets warm in the summer sun, it literally gushes out the spout. I was using the 8 oz instead of the 1# inverted, since I can sample at least 2 -3 months on one 8 oz bottle of honey (in each of the varieties). Maybe 1/2 full one pounders would be a better option.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

little spoons are a good idea.

Currently, we are using 6 ounce glass containers for the tasters. When we set up the booth, we set up a nice skinny long white table cloth and put the testers on the table. In the middle are the pretzels and behind all of the testers are bottles of that honey they can buy. 

The problem with squeeze bottles is that I would need to tend to each and every person individually. So if I get a group of 15 people at the table, we are doing tasting for just one person. Right now, they can grab a pretzel, dip it into what they would like and try it. Of course, no double dipping. 

Just not sure what to do.


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I set the testers out and let them help themselves (I squeeze it out for them occasionally, if I am trying to get people to come over to my stall). I have not had anyone that has overtly misused the opportunity for samples.

I have 4 tables (2'x4') that I set up in a modified U shape for all my goodies (varietal honey, infused honey, candles, soaps, lotions, scrubs, balms, etc.) and I am usually alone manning the booth. There is no way I could talk to everyone about all of our products AND hand out samples. I usually let them help themselves and engage them in conversation after they have tried their first sample. After that I usually encourage them to try another, since all the varietals taste so completely different. It is usually quite a learning experience.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

I use pretzel sticks for tasting our creamed honey and BarBEEque Sauce. I don't give samples of the liquid honey. I have had to deal with the "grazers", especially at our State Fair, and haven't figured out a way to deal with that. YOu also have to worry about the kids that just hang at our booth and graze. But, I figure it's cheaper and cleaner than spoons or popsicle sticks. I wish someone would come up with a better idea.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

beek: maybe in your case, it would be best to actually give them a taste of the liquid honey yourself. Yes, extra time on your end but portion control is nice.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i haad a guy pay me a buck once for a hand full of pretzels.


----------



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

I use fresh bagets, that are ripped in half (cheaper)
or small taster spoons for the "wheat challenged"


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

Chef Isaac said:


> i haad a guy pay me a buck once for a hand full of pretzels.


 
I bet he walked off thinking man that honey guy is so tight he squeaks when he walks.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Chef Isaac said:


> i haad a guy pay me a buck once for a hand full of pretzels.


Was it a handful, or a hand full?

MM


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

he he he he


----------



## KGreen (Aug 26, 2008)

*Biscuit and Honey*

When I can get my wife to go to market with me. We buy the cheapest canned biscuits at the grocery. I cut the biscuits in 4 pieces and bake. I use a toothpick and napkin, let them fix their own, and that way you have time to talk to them about your honey. They are a big hit with buyers. Play the guilt trip with them!


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

KGreen said:


> When I can get my wife to go to market with me. We buy the cheapest canned biscuits at the grocery. I cut the biscuits in 4 pieces and bake. I use a toothpick and napkin, let them fix their own, and that way you have time to talk to them about your honey. They are a big hit with buyers. Play the guilt trip with them!


That sounds to be the best way to market your honey, as pretzels and crackers tend to have quite a bit of salt which would mask some of the subtle flavors of the honey (back to taste receptors. Chef!). Tooth picks are rough on the lips and tongue, plastic is... well, plastic - a null taste. Who doesn't like bread or biscuits with honey on them? 

MM


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

chef, if the pretzels are working for you I wouldn't be looking to change. Sounds like from your original post that you are being your generous self and setting a banquet table for passers by. You should use the normal tendencies of most (note I said most) people to not take your last nickle out of your pocket. If you put out a large bowl/box/bag or whatever it is you're using. People are going to assume you are putting it there for the taking. Put out a smaller portion and they will take less. I'm sure it works that way in your business and you use it there.

Beeks may be honey connoisseurs, but most people aren't. It may be growing, but for now anyway if they dunk your pretzel in some honey and they like what they taste and they want more they're going to buy it.

You know probably as well or better than most, that you are marketing to your customers wants and needs, not your own. Could be that a simple spoon or other device would sell more. But it's as simple as trial and error to see what does best and where. What works here may not work where you are and can easily play as well from one venue to the next in the same locale. 

I think you probably have a unique perspective in what's appealing to people, being in the food industry. I wouldn't turn my back on the knowledge you possess. Use it to your advantage. Don't give up and don't let someone else take your idea's away from you. Following the status quo isn't how the great leaders got where they are.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bizzy:

you make some good points. I like the pretzels because the salty/sweet play on the palate is neat. I just do not like people who hover over and just eat pretzels our people who over taste with no sale. But I have always had this problem when I do buffets and out a shrimp bowl out. Always have those people who stand around, eating all the shrimp. 

I couldnt see making biscuits. I think it is a good idea but somewhat time consuming and more prep both before and during the event.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I don't promote 'open grazing', I dole out samples to interested people. The offering makes a good ice breaker and cues you as to who to spend your precious time with. It also makes a subtle recognition of value in the product.

Look at the pictures of my 'Fair Setup', I believe it is different than your standard way of setting up. I set up a trap to get people to browse through while their little darlings are being pacified by the observation hive. I like to keep it open and inviting, yet when the traffic is high it will slow them down long enough to see all that I offer. People really like handling the products, especially comb honey.

I use two tables, one with the OH and surplus stock under it, and the 'crack stand' where the honey sticks and money changing takes place. Behind the canisters of straws I keep three ounce hex jar samples of my honeys and a canister with coffee straw stir sticks. Yes I also provide a trash can and like to set it inside the tent to draw them closer to the products for sale after they have tasted the honey.

When they want to try some of my honey I will dip the straw for them because most people will dip too deeply and string sticky honey all over the place and themselves. However the key is to have more than one for them to choose from. If you only have one type it becomes a yes or no question, if you have more than one it becomes an either one or the other question and you are more sure of a sale. You have tasted my spring honey, could you resist? 

Another point of dipping for them is that you assure them that you are being sanitary. If you make a point to ask which end of the straw is the 'clean' end they are more assured of not only your cleanliness at the fair, but that it may carry into your operation as well.

What becomes fun is when you have repeat customers that have gone through the tasting experience and expound to the newbies how wonderful it is and go right for the product on their own.

I have tried pretzels but found that they get in the way of tasting the honey, they change the flavor; and the toothpicks don't give them enough honey to really get the taste buds covered for a full flavor experience.

When people buy from me they get an experience and an education, not just a transaction.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Bill: You have a big set up. i like it.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Nice display. How do you like that style of observation hive? I have considered getting one, but wasn't sure how well they worked.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I think that style is great especially for the two day events like I set up for. All I have to do is keep a deep nuc or hive around to stock it with.

Hills Hivery here on BS makes and sell them for medium frames. That reminds me that I need to send him some money, I would like to have one for when I don't have a deep available.

I have also thought it would be nice to make an additional hole for a water bottle feeder to keep them occupied.


----------

